# What would you like to see in the next AC?



## Bubblebeam (Mar 11, 2016)

I often have random thoughts while playing about what could be done better in the next AC. I'm sure we all have these, so share your thoughts and maybe give your opinion about others!

Just now I thought, how cool would it be if there were several methods of transport, depending on where in the world the other player is from you. Personally living in Australia, and normally visiting players in America, my player would be best getting on a plane for those people. Or if I'm visiting someone also in Australia, then my player could take the train or taxi. It would give a nice reason to combine all the past travel methods in the AC games.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 11, 2016)

i would like to see more storage, maybe some additional regional holidays, voice chat when visiting somebody's town, and a way to keep playing at Club Tortimer or its equivalent after somevody else loses or cuts wi-fi (that should be the only person who drops out of the game)...


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 11, 2016)

Those are some good ideas. Here's what I just thought would be cool also.

- a choice of terrains when starting the game. I once dreamt about AC and the land was desert like.

- speaking of Club Tortimer, more places to play with other players would be awesome. Imagine visiting a jungle, or a mountain. They could do tours tailored to the location. Like, the ore tour would be suited for a mountain.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 11, 2016)

I made a whole video on the subject. Check it out.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 13, 2016)

I definitely think more storage would be really nice. I'd also like if when visiting the island (and future spots where people can visit randoms) that if one person got disconnected, it wouldn't just throw everyone off, that always bugs me D: Maybe an Able Sisters upgrade so there's more clothing every day.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

I would like to see more storage, more fruit in the game, Perfect island fruit, more bugs and fish, every store has a upgrade because not that many items are in the small store like Kicks, able to bring your stuff to the island like golden tools, able to give bells to get medels, and more villager in your town.


----------



## Malaionus (Mar 20, 2016)

Drawing Blanca's face again. I don't really like the April Fool's day thing, though it is good for getting pictures of villagers.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

I totally agree with more storage! Who doesn't want to horde more stuff?? 

I really like the idea of choosing your terrain at the start of the game! That would be super cool! I'd love a jungle terrain. 

I think that they should allow you to plot villagers yourself, or they should at least make it so they don't plot on hybrids or in orchards.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

Complete customization of villagers like in Happy Home Designer


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 27, 2016)

an internet postage system

So you can send money and items to your friends or best friends without having to travel to their town.


----------



## Elov (Mar 27, 2016)

Better villager interaction.


----------



## willowwolf (Mar 27, 2016)

I think an easier way to lay paths would be nice! Maybe offer some paths instead of having to use qr codes. I really want a tree house pwp or as a house option. More wolf villagers


----------



## charade501 (Mar 28, 2016)

"Permanent" villagers would be nice. Like, say you're allowed to pick 5 villagers that never leave.. but you can also change this at any time. That'd be lovely.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2016)

A yard to work on like in HHD! More species, character development for the main NPCs, and extra storage to fuel my hoarding problem make my life easier would go a long way too.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 28, 2016)

I would like to see a feature to allow you to chose what area you can set your house at. beach, mountains, forest, jungle, underwater cave, in the city, the outskirts of nowhere, or the default town.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2016)

Every single old villager brought back plus new ones.

More public works projects.

Restaurants!

That is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh man, I've been thinking about this a lot lately... I have a short list.

- A mobile device/cellphone system: Can you imagine seeing your villager's small thoughts as if they were posting to a site like Twitter? (Chitter, maybe?) And if you could send them short messages and get short replies as if they were texts? I mean, Animal Crossing is a life-sim game... so it would make sense to simulate social media. Especially if the NX is compatible with mobile. They could even tie in a mobile app with it!

- The ability to mail friends in other towns, without visiting their town: I like being able to mail things, I also liked being able to mail other player characters in older AC games... but with New Leaf being hand-held it's more likely that people would want to be mayor of their own town, right? I'd be willing to pay postal fees to mail out-of-town friends as well.

- Importing the home design features from Happy Home Designer: I don't necessarily need to design other villager's homes this way, however I'd like more control over how I can decorate my own home. It would also be nice to be able to place furniture at angles, or place villager pics on walls instead of flat surfaces...

-NES Games return: Okay, so this is a stretch because of emulation on the 3DS and Wii U... however, they could also tie that in. Why not have Animal Crossing search for, and recognize data of a NES game on your system, and then mail you a copy of that in-game? It wouldn't damage the sales of the emulated/ported NES games, in fact in may incentivize it. 

-Achievements: Badges already kind of take place of this... but they're a bit unbalanced. (300 Balloons popped for Bronze is fine, but 1500 and 5000 for silver and gold? What?) And maybe a bit more like, badges for repaying loans and collecting series of furniture. Although that's more of a desire for an achievement system on a Nintendo system than Animal Crossing specifically.

-In-Game Trading Post: Maybe Timmy and Tommy could expand their store at some point to host an online trading post for furniture? (Or, more sensibly, an upgrade for Re-Tail?) People could post pieces of furniture and request things in return. It would make obtaining full series much more easy.


----------



## Miiniie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

I like to see a new game that would be a combination of new leaf and happy home designer.  And i hope to see more interanctions, new forms of interactions with the villagers.


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 30, 2016)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I made a whole video on the subject. Check it out.



This vid is amazing, btw!! I love some of the ideas you presented, and I've actually thought about some of those things myself (but not quite as in depth as you have). Also, amazing quality sound and video, loved it.

As for the things I'd like to see in the next AC game, yes, more storage, please give us more storage, sure what we get is a lot, but I've had to get rid of quite a bit of stuff because I keep collecting, and because I really need more storage. Also, I'd like to see storage/lockers in places besides our homes, the museum, and the train station, I'd love to see lockers at Re-Tail, that would be great. And maybe even lockers or a Cabana storage unit on the island, so we could access our stuff there, instead of being forced to use the tools there. I like to have voice chat (fairly obvious, but I thought it was worth adding). It would be nice if the island was a bit larger, it's nice to have and all, and I love it, but it would be cool to see more items in stock (or better yet, a small store that carries a few items in a separate part of the building). It'd be neat if the animal houses were larger, if we had a larger town of course, and had more rooms to go in. Oh and what we all wanna see - spots on the map for when we have friends over!! Please Nintendo give us that! I'm always kinda nervous about letting randoms in my town because I don't want my stuff getting stolen or destroyed, plus it would be nice to be able to find friends more easily rather than looking all over your town realizing it's probably an endless search because they aren't that far from you. Oh and houses on the beach would be nice.

OK....I've thought of plenty of other ideas (maybe I should be a developer xD) but I don't remember them atm (should write this stuff down) so for now I'll just stop, since I've already listed several things lol. A lot of the things I wanna see added are more small things, like storage and all.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Pretty sure, HHD + ACNL = Perfect game:l


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 1, 2016)

Here's what I think would be cool for the future:

It'd be great to have more rooms in the player's house, especially upstairs and downstairs. Or maybe even let the player be able to design the layout of their house and choose which rooms go where and how big or small they'll be or how they're shaped as well. Also... it'd be great for villagers who have circular homes to have the interior be circular too. It's just weird seeing a circular home and coming in to find the room rectangular in shape. 

More storage options would be nice. Perhaps, we could have like a toolbox to store all our tools in. Also, it'd be REALLY awesome to have maybe a closet or wardrobe to store all of our clothing, accessories, and shoes. And maybe have refrigerators to store fruits and other edible goodies. Then, have regular drawers and cabinets for everything else.

I think it'd also be cool to bring back the City Folk town layouts, with the hills and the town at sea level, and maybe the beaches could be a bit bigger, instead of just puny little strips of sand. That way, we could add certain PWPs like the picnic blanket and the hammock. Another thing that'd be cool is if they'd bring back islands. Oh, and perhaps after having chosen a town map, we can get to choose where we want our villagers' houses to be, and villagers can only move to those specific spots. Then, we could add sidewalks through out the town, and then when you finally start the game, the town will have the layout you want. It would save A LOT of work... Also, choosing your native fruit would be really cool, too. Or have more fruit options, like berries.

I'd also love to see more recreational buildings/areas, such as restaurants, a cinema, a gym, a bowling alley, a public swimming pool, a bookstore, a music shop, a park/playground, and more boutiques/a mall. And more recreational activities would be cool, too. Also, it'd be nice if we could actually feed our characters real meals, and maybe they can cook different dishes as well. Also, we could have vacations and go to different places, like a tropical resort on the beach (not like Tortimer's Island) for let's say the max is two weeks, and the price could vary for however long your staying. And you could have the option of bringing another villager along, too. c:


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

More storage. It would be nice to have a separate wardrobe item to store all my clothes because I like to change my character's appearance often and I must sacrifice a lot of wardrobe space. 

I also think it would be cute if we had other characters living in the town that we could actually see them walking about and doing things like in dream towns. And if you share a game card with your sibling, which I did at some point I would totally beat them with a net.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd like if the town looked more like...a town lol more places to shop and definitely a bigger map! Maybe some kind of farming aspects? I like harvest moon games but hate that your life runs out soooo fast(super annoying) so having farming (even a lil bit) would be awesome in Animal Crossing


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 2, 2016)

Also if for some reason you mess up and a villager you want to keep ends up in boxes, you can convince them to stay! That would be so so nice!!


----------



## emilythestrange (Apr 2, 2016)

omg that would be a brillant idea !


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Apr 2, 2016)

@ForestaNinfa 

Maybe they would make a new fence type, like a 'house fence' and you could build one and the next villager would put there house in one of them?


----------



## Momzilla (Apr 2, 2016)

I think it would be cool if we could break tradition a bit and make our MC as an animal...

Like choose the species and colors and such..

Also, I wish we could select a map and then place the landmarks where we want them. The initial resetting a million times to get a good map is SO mind numbing.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 3, 2016)

There also needs to be a way to send money to someone through atm that way there is no time consuming bell dropping and you don't get confused and forget how much you dropped. Someone wants 10mil bells? Easy just transfer it over  sorry if someone already said this lol


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 3, 2016)

Momzilla said:


> I think it would be cool if we could break tradition a bit and make our MC as an animal...
> 
> Like choose the species and colors and such..
> 
> Also, I wish we could select a map and then place the landmarks where we want them. The initial resetting a million times to get a good map is SO mind numbing.



Oh my gosh I so agree. I have a weird little peeve too about the landmarks that are placed non-symmetrically on the cobblestones. In fact I have so many little preferences that it's pretty much impossible to get it all at once no matter how much I reset. So yeah, getting to choose for yourself would waive all of that, and I can't be the only one who's fussy. xD


----------



## Xylia (Apr 3, 2016)

In the next AC I'd like to be able to send items to OTHERS, not just villagers and ppl in your town only.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 4, 2016)

I would love see all furniture sets are orderable, more clothing, more slots for design and they won't be replaced, more shops, more villager species, maximize villager compacity, more new villager looks, more furniture sets, new events, new themes, more mini games, allowing for map editing, easily move villager houses and decide where to move them in, the option to move out villagers, more lines from villagers, more mail, more everything and more options for everything lol most importantly they'll always continue with the game series!!!!! c:


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 5, 2016)

More storage would be awesome, and I think I saw someone else post that it'd be cool to be able to send other players (maybe ones registed on your 3DS friendslist) letters, and attatchable things like hybrids, furniture, etc. and maybe make the island bigger.


----------



## pika62221 (May 3, 2016)

Josh Thomas of the Bit Block wasn't too far off from what I'd like to see, but instead of a hot air balloon, it's got to be something more in line with Japan since this is developed by Japanese people living in Japan. I'd like to see the taxi return, but instead of being driven by Kapp'n (stupid move by the way), I'd rather it be by some new character. There's only one sloth in the game, why not 2? Leif can have someone he's related to... drive... the... taxi... (Sorry, Zootopia flash- heh, heh, back). Point is, I'd rather they have a train for visiting other towns, but return a taxi to take you to some city, maybe like a metropolis type online like the way Kapp'n does. I wouldn't mind too if they let you skip dialog like they do now with Kapp'n. That way if you want to hear it, you can, but if not, you don't have to.

The biggest thing I want, and I thought about this today. Villagers only use nets and (somewhat) rods. Let's see them actually dig a hole- you could fill it in, they could be all surprised and say something like "I was going to bury this gyroid, but you just filled my hole in!" as well as possibly use an axe, where they like strike a tree, and something falls down. I'd like to see them swim now too, especially with the swimming moves they now do in HHD. Point is, I'd like to see them act more human than before, I like them sitting, but I'd like to see them take a seat. I like how the use their net during the Bug Off, but I'd like to see them swing an axe, or dig a hole, swim even, the things that we do, have them do it, they are anthropomorphic after all!!


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2016)

More flowers, vegetables, and an option to let anybody in your town (one by one, with an option to kick certain people out).


----------



## ADanishMuffin (May 3, 2016)

The thing I would like to see the most would probably be more ways to better customize the terrain of your town, like moving villager homes and a more concrete way to create dirt paths, and possibly a bigger map. Besides that, I guess I would also want more villager personalities, animals, and maybe even just dialogue, because even though there's already a ton, I want to see a lot more (and after a while things do tend to get stale with the villagers)!


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 3, 2016)

id like to have the view slightly lower and buildings and tress be a bit bigger so it gives the feeling of your village being even bigger along with it being bigger obviously lol
and more personalities and thigns villagers say
move flowers, fish, bugs, ect...
i dont think we should choose where villagers move, it does suck when they move in on our orchards, flowers, ect... but it adds some randomness to the game and shows we cant control the villagers which makes more sense to me


----------



## Blue Cup (May 4, 2016)

- A deeper, more immersive weather system. There should be wind, rustling leaves and even falling leaves between September 21st and October 1st. Heavy wind could create resistance as you run. I'd like to see puddles with reflective surfaces after rainfall. Accumulating snow would also be nice, with deeper accumulations slowing your running speed down.

- The option to turn off BGM and just listen to nature ambiance of birds, insects and other wildlife.

- I want to see the overhead rolling log effect done away with. I would love to see the series jump into a full 3rd person experience complete with 360 r camera, first person view mode (for inspecting things, using the slingshot, etc)

- If the Mayor thing is to stick around, then we need to be given more free range over what we can do. For example, our character should be dreaming in the beginning and it is in that dream that we encounter Rover. From there he asks us if we would like to shape the land for which we are moving to or if you would like him to randomly generate it for you. On top of this, villagers should submit residency applications that you then approve (no denying them, can't give too much control) and from there you decide where they move to.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

Something I've thought of, is that, you know how there are lines of dialogue that are shared between villagers of different personality types? (Like if you have two peppy villagers, they will often say the exact same things) I think it would be cool if they did that for species too, like had cat-specific dialogue, sheep-specific dialogue, etc.


----------



## sineadparade (May 4, 2016)

STACKABLE FLOWERS.


----------

